# Coffee Table Layout Central



## makarick123 (Jun 18, 2011)

My coffee table layout is on it's 3rd rebuild since 1997.
Here is my collection of videos of the build
starting at #1
http://youtu.be/VK4kw7W89Vo

#2
http://youtu.be/szv0fW9qTek


#3
http://youtu.be/-BES04ul6eM

#4
http://youtu.be/e4TQFbCMCwA

#5
http://http://youtu.be/UaFTnhMnkxo

more videos to follow.

you can find me on ebay makarick123


----------



## makarick123 (Jun 18, 2011)

*coffee table layout central*

for videos 
#6- not edited yet was of painting latex base coat.

#7
http://http://youtu.be/r87P264t3PM

#8
http://http://youtu.be/KKWXO86qOUM

#8B
http://http://youtu.be/h25fcR7v2tQ

#9
http://youtu.be/Bsnwyv538B8
I will be posting more videos as I work on the rebuild


you can find me on ebay as makarick123


----------



## makarick123 (Jun 18, 2011)

New videos 
#10- we celebrated New Years Eve instead we had a great time. hope you did too. 

http://http://youtu.be/WdqAYV--2UY

see you soon with part #11

#11
#12
#13
#14
I will be posting more videos as I work on the rebuild


you can find me on ebay as makarick123 
__________________


----------



## makarick123 (Jun 18, 2011)

for videos 
#15
#16
#17
#18
#19
#20
I will be posting more videos as I work on the rebuild


you can find me on ebay as makarick123


----------

